# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  لماذا التشفير ياقناة الجزيرة

## حسن أحمد

*[justify] 
تبث قناة الجزيرة بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 
على القناة +9 المشفرة على الرغم من وجود 
منتخبات عربية تلعب فى هذه النسخة من البطولة 
وقد قامت قانة الجزيرة من قبل ببث نهائى بطولة 
أمم أسيا على القنوات المفتوحة ليشاهدها العرب 
ومن المعروف أن هذه البطولة جديدة ولاتحظى 
بنسبة مشاهدة عالية مما يمكن أن يحرم مواطنى 
الدول المشاركة من مشاهدة منتخباتها وخصوصاً 
المنتخبات العربية 
أما كان من الأولى أن تتعامل الجزيرة مع هذه 
البطولة كما تعاملت مع امم أسيا الأخيرة
[/justify]
*

----------

